# Look what i made for doddle bug!!



## Mimi (Jul 28, 2005)

This is the frist one i made using the knifty kniter and some baby clouds yarn i had allready and i didnt like the way the neck was so lose,it would slide off him when he was playing.










So made this with the knifty kniter and crochet.I used Red heart light & lofty and single crochet around the edges and for the neck.What do you think??He seems to love it and it doesnt slide off him.


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nice. You did a real good job on both of them and concgrats on altering to a better fit!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

They're both nice! Great job! Maybe you could crochet around the first one and fix it too?


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

Ms_P said:


> They're both nice! Great job! Maybe you could crochet around the first one and fix it too?


 :wink: great idea..great sweaters too!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Really nice. I love the color of the 2nd one.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Good job! That red is so nice!!


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

they look great!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Looks GREAT! I'm very jealous...Reuben's sweaters need the same 'fix' and I can't crochet!
Jill


----------



## Mimi (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone,its holding up really good,alot better then the homespun did,i really like this redheart light and lofty.

Ive been crocheting since i was 10 so that was no problem but for those of you that want to learn here is a good link i found that teaches you with photos.Its easy once you learn 

http://www.geocities.com/snowymts.geo/crochet2.html


----------

